# Short coat on Golden



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

From what I see, it depends on the dog...some coats mature later then other. Some one on this forum just noted that it took two years for the coat to come in on her pup.

Lucky's coat seemed pretty substantial at 9 months....but after two years came in even thicker and seemed healthier. Lucky didn't have much of any hair at 5 months....you could start to see feathering (barely) at 6 months.


----------



## Golden101 (Mar 29, 2008)

Jilly66 said:


> I am noticing a lot of puppies on this site with very lush long coats at a young age. My 18 month Cash's coat was starting to really come in at 5 months and he now has the most gorgeous coat with beautiful white blonde feathers. My new pup Sam who is 5 1/2 months old has the shortest coat still. People think he is a lab or not a full bred. His father has a beautiful thick coat and mom has a pretty long coat too. He is definitely a golden but with such a short coat. Is their coat fully grown in by a year old?


As far as I been told, they start to get there "adult coat" (fully feathered) by 2 years of age (sometimes before). Every dog is different.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

It can take a lot longer than 6 months for serious coat to come in. Ajax is just over six months and he has barely any pants. Plenty of wave on his back, but very little pant.

Comet was slow too, but he's pretty feathered now at 18 months.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Chance got a lot of his coat in between 2 and 3 yrs. old. He still doesn't have a lot of coat. Savanah had tons of coat, but can't say when hers came in since I got her when she was 9.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

It is entirely genetic. Some adult coats will be longer and more "lush", while others are shorter.


----------



## Golden101 (Mar 29, 2008)

Also, a field Golden Retriever have a shorter coat than a show Golden. So it really depends. Not all Goldens have long coats.......


----------



## Tinsley (Nov 11, 2008)

Rupert had nothing at 5 months old, but at about 8 months much more of it started to come in. Here he is at 5 months, then 8 months.


----------



## khoch4 (Apr 15, 2009)

Tinsley said:


> Rupert had nothing at 5 months old, but at about 8 months much more of it started to come in. Here he is at 5 months, then 8 months.


Wow! What a difference 3 months makes! Bruno has some wave on his back and ears, but that's pretty much it for now. I'm excited for it to fill in a bit, especially on his tail...


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

It really is mostly genetic. Our boy is about to turn 10 months old and he still has a fairly short coat, but has beautiful tail and leg feathering. He just went through a complete blow of his coat over the past few weeks. These pictures were just taken a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Here is Cruiser at 2 years old:









Here is Maggie who will be 4 in Aug:


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Vito has a very short coat except for his pants. 

Here he is this weekend at almost 16 months.


----------



## Auretrvr (May 6, 2008)

Our vet said Goldens grow their body the first year, their coat the second and their brain the third. We are looking forward to next year...Henry turns 2 on May 29th! (Actually, we are beginning to see signs of intelligence. We will probably miss some of that puppy nuttiness.)


----------



## Jilly66 (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks to all for replying. I guess you can't compare your dogs just like your kids! They are all different! Sam's Dad is also English and came from that line so I also heard that it may take longer for him to get his coat.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Auretrvr said:


> Our vet said Goldens grow their body the first year, their coat the second and their brain the third. We are looking forward to next year...Henry turns 2 on May 29th! (Actually, we are beginning to see signs of intelligence. We will probably miss some of that puppy nuttiness.)


HA!! I'm patiently waiting for the brain..another year and a half to go!!!


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

Cody has a very full tail but a rather shorter coat every where else. His dad wasn't very hairy though so I assume he will be the same way, although his mom had very long hair.


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Jake is very close to 6months now and now has a lot of wave on his back, it almost looks like he is wearing a wavy dog coat that doesn't go all the way around lol because it just STOPS! I guess where its coming in, who knows lol
He's getting a lot of tail fur in & did have more leg fur but for some reason either he just grew larger and it looks shorter or it got shorter/less coarse...Dad had a decent coat, while mom had a very scraggily coat with not much fur...I'm hoping he will take after dad but we will just have to see. I envy the goldens on here with those Gorgeous coats  But we will always love Jake either way!


----------



## agfang (Mar 3, 2009)

Echo has a short coat..she's 20 weeks. Both her parents have beautiful coats. I guess they're all just different on when their coats come in.


----------



## dzuljo (Jan 24, 2010)

HI
Gaia is 1 year old and have the short coat. People think he is a lab or mix vit lab and goldi
Gaia is full bred golden retriever in pedigree.









one old picture


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

bumping this up, I am just astonished at the differences in Coats! Tucker is going through a full blow of coat, ( I think he is a year old, rescue, don't know for sure) but his back is starting to look like a mowhawk, and suffice it to say, he was snowing hair today while retrieving at the dog park..... sigh. I *hope* he grows back in long, he would just be so STUNNING if he did.....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

nixietink said:


> HA!! I'm patiently waiting for the brain..another year and a half to go!!!


Tucker's never came. :lol:


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Tuckers Mom said:


> bumping this up, I am just astonished at the differences in Coats! Tucker is going through a full blow of coat, ( I think he is a year old, rescue, don't know for sure) but his back is starting to look like a mowhawk, and suffice it to say, he was snowing hair today while retrieving at the dog park..... sigh. I *hope* he grows back in long, he would just be so STUNNING if he did.....


I love the photo of y'all in your signature line. I'm sorry about Frazier. What a beautiful dog. Tucker is the color of my golden, Luke. So pretty!!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Here's Luke at 7 to 8 months. People tell me he has a beautiful coat. I saw a three year old Golden today in the exact same coloring as Luke -- 90lbs -- Luke is 63lbs. I was wondering what size Luke would be at three years.

Anyway, I'm not sure if Luke has a longer coat, shorter or in between. He definitely has a full coat. Although these photos don't show them as well, he has really pretty feathering on his legs also.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Luke is FABULOUS. WOW. Just WOW......


----------

